# Old Jiffy Model 30 Tune Up



## Magnet

I served up the question to the jiffy guys and this was there reply:



> John,
> 
> You are good to go on both questions. You are correct on the oil. Tecumseh changed the recommendation to 40:1 many years ago because of synthetic/synthetic blend oils. The #255 is the correct plug to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff
> 
> Marketing
> 
> Feldmann Engineering & Mfg Co. Inc.


----------

